# Members



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What ever happened to professor Chuck. And what ever happened to MJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

They just come and go Chris. I think MJ had a problem with someone on here and left. Chuck, I don't know about. It's a shame. Lot of these people that leave have a lot to offer.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Members come and members go

Some will suck and some will blow

Will they show? We do not know

It's up to them to make it so.

Absence does not punish us

Vindictive claims will always rust

Butt hurt, boredom, jealous fuss

We hope it heals. We drain the pus-

If they move on we wish them well

If they hold fast there's much to tell

Loyal friends aren't ne'er do well

Sign-in, comment, ring the bell...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

From various trades across the forums, I have an address book filled with names I no longer see.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In the short time I have been a member there have been so many who have been transitory... It is a shame.

I found being here has helped me crystallise so many ideas I had had over the course of my life really - been a fantastic experience. And I get to share with like-minded. And be shared with.

Though think the other side of the coin is the site has evolved itself over the last few months - different mix of members maybe...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The best members are still here! 

I really can't picture me not being on the forum. I've been a member since 2013 or 14, I think...

My forum activity slows down a bit through the winter months, though - only because it gets so cold here, all I get to do is indoor shooting with my slingshots (and I don't have a camera to show off my lack of trick shot skills).
I usually hunt small game with my air rifle during the cold season...and I still post my successes in the "Off topic" thread...

I still come on to browse and engage in talk...like I've said many times before, this place is my second home/family.

They long time members that leave for extended periods usually return with a really good reason for their absence.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with MikmakWarrior, this Forum is my go to every morning. When I shoot my slingshots it's the only time my mind doesn't have a thousand things going through it. ( ok maybe not a thousand but a lot my Mother in law has fought cancer for over 30 years And still has a positive outlook on life. Every 3 months we take her to get a special injection, at the cancer center. We are almost always in the Dr office for two hours. It amazes me that after only a few minutes we all seem to cheer one another up you see lasting friendships begin and old friendships rekindled. Sorry I get carried away, but at my age(65) I'm not going to get upset over things I can't control. I was once told if money can solve it, you don't have a problem. I hope we all hang in there for years to come.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A great forum that members seem to come and go on. I'm new here, but plan to stick around for the Long haul. I had no idea how much fun slingshot would become for me. If I'm not shooting, I enjoying making and seeing others work and get ideas and inspiration from. Or just just drool over their work and admire their great shooting skills.

I guess people get excited, loose interest and then move on. Hopefully they'll be back, if not, new members are always popping in to keep it fresh.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Compared to most im a fairly new member but have really enjoyed my time here and plan to stay on. looking at the older members on my profile friends, most are gone. Im sure there are a ton of good reasons. I mean life is crazy these days. I wish I would have found it sooner. Listen, my shootn has improved leaps and bounds since I've been here. Even been inspired to start building a few. There's always something new or just answering the same questions over and over. Love it!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

There are many cool cats that don't show up any more but there is no shortage of nice, informative people. I like you guys.....kinda!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I really miss lot of members from this and other forums as well.

I wish I could be more active and share back as much help as I received.

Slingshot people are amazing! We are all different, and this practical, active and always looking for innovation attitude is absolutely cool!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I been around since dec, 2009 according to the profile info on me, seen much, done much, good forum.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The Slingshot world would greatly benefit if there wasn't competing forums. There is a definite split and some members refuse to go on one forum or the other and some cross post.

But there are money and egos involved, so I'm realistic enough to know that will never happen. Would be nice though, everyone in one place.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been a member for a couple years but haven't been very active. I check in and read most of the new stuff and marvel at the slingshots I see by builders both amateur and pro but don't usually feel moved to comment on what I see. I've been shooting slingshots off and on for about sixty five years but I'm more of a shooter than a builder so you probably won't see any new slingshots from me. I'm getting old so I don't get to attend the tournaments in the east even though some are only a few hours away. I do shoot almost every day and the magnolia tree in the back yard has holes in most of it's leaves. I have a catch box in the back yard but don't use it much anymore because my knees give me a lot of problems when I try to negotiate the hill leading to my shooting area. I have a deck on the side of the house and I can sit in a chair on that deck and shoot at the magnolia tree which is about twenty five yards away from the deck.

I have a new box of 3/8's ball bearings sitting on the front porch but it's too heavy (50 lbs.) for me to bring in. I'm not out of ammo yet so I can wait for a friend to come over and help me move it. I've led a very active life so it really bugs me that I can no longer pick up a piddlin 50 pound box and carry it into the house but as they say "this gettin old stuff ain't for sissys". It bothers me sometimes to be wasting ball bearings shooting at a tree instead of into a catch box where they could be reused but they only cost me about a penny a piece so it's still a lot cheaper than shooting a rifle or pistol for recreation.

As a kid ammo wasn't a problem because I shot pebbles and lived on a farm that was located on a gravel road. I didn't need to shoot at leaves back then because there was a never ending supply of pigeons, sparrows, and starlings that needed to be eliminated from the farm and at night there were rats in the outbuildings. I was using a slingshot that my grandfather made for me in 1953 and I could shoot it pretty well back then. I haven't used that shooter in years but I still have it and will pass it on to my son some day. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The member I miss most is Metrograde ... Eric. He made a vague statement about life getting in the way and then sputtered out.*

*I hate to speculate on what it takes to shut down that much incredible prolific creativity, must be very personal ... just wish he was still active.*


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm thankful for so many of the past and present contributors to the forum. Wish I could make it to a tournament one day and meet some of you in person! I figure its just a reality that new interests, time constraints and life in general will at some point get in the way of forum activity.

The good news is that time and time again we are introduced to new folks that say they haven't been slingshot shooting in years but have once again found a renewed interest. Who knows, one day we might see some of the inactive members pop back in.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Our family is busy looking to moving in the next 2 months. It puts me in the direct vicinity of 2 members whose I've been in contact with. Really looking forward to meeting them in person - shooting some cans, and possibly even some fishing (Whoop!).

I find it awesome that you get to know people (and then sort of discover their actual ages) and even though you may never actually meet them you pick up on their personalities and oddities. Its awesome.

the noobs all rock because they ask all the same questions over and over again without fail. The seasoned veterans who patently tell them to search the forum - or simply give them an answer (even if its pointless).... they rock too.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *The member I miss most is Metrograde ... Eric. He made a vague statement about life getting in the way and then sputtered out.*
> 
> *I hate to speculate on what it takes to shut down that much incredible prolific creativity, must be very personal ... just wish he was still active.*


Based on his social media feed, he is still happy, healthy, enjoying himself and busy with other interests, business ventures and family.

I haven't spoken to I'm since he left the scene but know he's there if I needed anything. We live in the same city.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I think that some of us myself included have stopped perusing the forums as much because of a streak of mean spiritedness that showed up here in particular (its even evident in this very thread). I am a member of several slingshot related facebook groups and that streak does not seem to afflict them. I drop in once in awhile to check on folks I like and care about but that is about all I can muster. I deal with enough mean spiritedness in the real world I come on here to find the opposite. Some folks need to have a little introspection me thinks.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

*The world of wusses truly annoys me, Just an Alpha in a sea of whiny betas. - T or N*

I'd tend to agree about the introspection. Hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It was after a great deal of introspection I made that my Sig. I stand by my evaluation. Bit dog barks the loudest my Daddy always said 

And now back to my regularly scheduled program.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think people today get butt hurt to easy. Wasn't like that years ago. People had thicker skins. Now people are offended by everything they don't agree with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I know that at least two forum members live within a few miles of me. I've never met either of them but I have communicated with them on this forum. If we get a couple more we could have our own tournament. I know one other guy who lives in this area who owns a slingshot but he is currently trying to earn his Distinguished Rifle Shot Badge and Distinguished Pistol Badge as well. These national awards are governed by the Civilian Marksmanship Program, are very difficult to earn and demand a lot of effort and attention. When he has accomplished those objectives he will probably get more active with his slingshot. I hope so anyway.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *The member I miss most is Metrograde ... Eric. He made a vague statement about life getting in the way and then sputtered out.*
> 
> *I hate to speculate on what it takes to shut down that much incredible prolific creativity, must be very personal ... just wish he was still active.*


He got married.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's good to hear from Truthornothing!!!! His enthusiasm for this sport is contagious. I personally do not contribute much to the Forum, but I sure like to cheer everyone on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope all the people I had the pleasure meeting at the MWST are still shooting They were all 100% fun just to be around.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand "life get's in the way". Been there, done that. I haven't made a shooter in 3 years. I still shoot some but not like I used to. In a new chapter of life now and wanting to get back into making more shooters this winter. I still owe AlmightyOx a package that has some major goodies in it. My goal is to get that off this week to him and to provide encouragement to new builders, just like some vets provided to me.

* Along with my new chapter in life, comes a new shop. I can do 30- foot shots in it. And an AMAZING lady who wants to see my woodworking "skills"

Well, I'll show her what I can do :naughty:

I love this forum.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I think people today get butt hurt to easy. Wasn't like that years ago. People had thicker skins. Now people are offended by everything they don't agree with.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like everyone wants a safe space where ever they go or do now a days. Pretty crazy.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

When I read "safe space" my mind translates it to Cover and Concealment


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I certainly don't need a safe space, I am just saying insulting your members is no way to grow a forum. If you dish it out you should be able to take it. I heard about this thread from a post to a FB group I am a member of. Folks were lamenting the people that were not on here anymore, people that I talk to every single day. I am relaying why they say they don't come on here anymore. Don't shoot the messenger. So there you go and do with it what you want. I don't think its so much that people are butt hurt as it is we all get enough strife in the real world. If I can choose to or not to add more I am going to choose not to. I think most folk would. Anyway that is my two cents, that and 5 bucks will buy you a latte. I will be building shooting and selling slings forum or not. Those that have met me in person know I am a nice guy. The rest....think what you will I am not losing any sleep over it  Have a wonderful evening.....headed to the workshop


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I truly enjoy my time spent on this forum with you gentlemen. -CD


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

While It does make sense to me not to argue and insult on forums. 
I was thinking maybe there could be one part of the forum just for those who like to argue .
Just a thought .
Kinda of like you have PG movies and R rated movies .
Some folks injoy a good rough no holds bard debate. 
It could attract more members maybe . This way everyone. is happy.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

romanljc said:


> While It does make sense to me not to argue and insult on forums.
> I was thinking maybe there could be one part of the forum just for those who like to argue .
> Just a thought .
> Kinda of like you have PG movies and R rated movies .
> ...


Many forums have a trash page for just such activity


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Families s fight. Fact of Life.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> I certainly don't need a safe space, I am just saying insulting your members is no way to grow a forum. If you dish it out you should be able to take it. I heard about this thread from a post to a FB group I am a member of. Folks were lamenting the people that were not on here anymore, people that I talk to every single day. I am relaying why they say they don't come on here anymore. Don't shoot the messenger. So there you go and do with it what you want. I don't think its so much that people are butt hurt as it is we all get enough strife in the real world. If I can choose to or not to add more I am going to choose not to. I think most folk would. Anyway that is my two cents, that and 5 bucks will buy you a latte. I will be building shooting and selling slings forum or not. Those that have met me in person know I am a nice guy. The rest....think what you will I am not losing any sleep over it  Have a wonderful evening.....headed to the workshop


*Au contraire Mr. Alpha, fakebook is your safe space. The insults you keep referring to - would that be the reaction generated when you posted a bayonet attached to a sling bow? Truth be told, that was hysterically funny ... but am I being mean spirited? Apologies all around if so and I'll have whiskey in my latte.*


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Personalities are bound to clash when you have so many people coming together in one place - It is inevitable, and truly unfortunate....but that's the way it is.

I'm fortunate enough to have been treated with respect by everyone I've engaged with on the forum (in the relatively short time that I've been a member when compared to most)...and I've only witnessed a few disagreements that went far enough that a mod had to step in and shut things down.

I must've been out fishing when all of the mean stuff was being served up...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I feel like this...









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Some of us have issues to deal with but we are on the side lines watching

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

That Nipps is an intuitive rascal, you can't get much past him...

It takes a special kind of sensitivity to turn disagreement into animus. Carrying imagined slights for months, or years, isn't healthy. The insinuation that people are leaving due to mean-spiritedness is as asinine as it is lazy. Debate can be had in any section of this forum, in fact it is encouraged. But it is so much easier to claim ad hominem than to offer reasonable argument- with structured counterpoints.

I love this forum and its members, and I will defend both with gusto. If you choose to attack it, or me, have your ducks in a row, and expect a receipt.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Dude



Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't need a safe space, I am just saying insulting your members is no way to grow a forum. If you dish it out you should be able to take it. I heard about this thread from a post to a FB group I am a member of. Folks were lamenting the people that were not on here anymore, people that I talk to every single day. I am relaying why they say they don't come on here anymore. Don't shoot the messenger. So there you go and do with it what you want. I don't think its so much that people are butt hurt as it is we all get enough strife in the real world. If I can choose to or not to add more I am going to choose not to. I think most folk would. Anyway that is my two cents, that and 5 bucks will buy you a latte. I will be building shooting and selling slings forum or not. Those that have met me in person know I am a nice guy. The rest....think what you will I am not losing any sleep over it  Have a wonderful evening.....headed to the workshop
> ...


Personally I am about 99 percent certain

that you are Corn Dawg, same cadence and word usage, but that is beside the point and I am not speaking of that at all. That was snow flakiness on his part, left Coast and all. Nathan liked the hell out of it  The only reason I responded to this thread at all was for you guys benefit. I was very active on the forum long after that The bayonet thing, was a minor irritation. This forum was getting less active then and the other forum had much more going on so I went there. In this thread I only posted the concerns voiced in a FB group by some of my friends on there. So think what you want IDGAFOS


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, that's enough.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Way to encourage spirited debate.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I miss Volp. Light hearted, good natured son-of-gun. And man could he shoot...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I say just don't get your Victoria secrets in a bunch and you'll be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yup, that 1% will gitcha. I'm way better looking than 'Dawg but he's good with chainsaws so I'm nice to him.*


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I think this place and especially its members are great.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Can't we all just get along.Supposed to be fun.Debates are fun.Sarcasim is fun even when spelled wrong.We are all different let's look at why we're here and drive on.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Considering TruthorNothings comments. And a hard-line approach to this. He has a point. I've seen a few occasions where things have got way out of hand - and as a result members leaving (or hiding in the shadows occasionally). Maybe to many folk live above the 30º parallel and don't get enough sun or something - as there have been a few 'cat-like' remarks slung around. Being I'm a little more thick skinned I don't really care so much - but do get why people may - and do - get offended. On the whole it seems the current members are all cool and probably could share a few beers without killing each other which is awesome.

Being a oddly - fairly close-knit group (don't know how that happens with strangers you never ever get to meet...) there will be and are the occasional disagreement turned cot-tossing contest - thats normal. SSOTM - is a victim of this.

I may be wrong - but it feels the forum itself has quietly evolved in the last 6 months - where the members are more unified in their common interests, which mean the conversations tend to be less heated... which is a nice thing to be involved in.

The Old-Gaurd who ever so often drop by and moan - without properly contributing... well...

I like seeing YSYEO, Oldmiser, Gopher and Metro when they drop in. Tremo - is always awesome with his academic/scientific approach, Flatband with his years of knowledge... Ray with his awesome (want one) axiom/champ forks and best-ever pouches... Bruce because he shoots OTT and binds with blue alliance bands, Joey because he can hit a coin in the air, Ghost because he's properly different... the list is endless - many members are essentially Slingshot League of Famers... All learned the old school way and sharing with us 'youngsters'.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree Matt.

Sometimes the Mods don't help put out the fire, but rather fuel/fan it by joining in or letting members have at it.

I've seen it happen a few times and even in this thread and now we lost a great member. They have the power to PM members and keep things behind the scenes, power to ignore, power to close the thread, power to remove posts, but let it go on too long sometimes. I think it's obvious the direction some threads are headed and the end result of name calling, forum bashing, personal attacks and bans can usually be easily avoided if they wanted.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

This forum is for the higher learning, the upper tier of slingshot discussion, there should always be debate! Yes, this is FORK U! (could that be a t-shirt?) -CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Debate should always be rational.

That involves the understanding that you may be fundamentally wrong in your beliefs... and accepting another point of view may actually be rewarding.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Did we ever figure rout where Chuck & MJ went ? ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Did we ever figure rout where Chuck & MJ went ?


MJ chose to take a break from the forum . He is alive and well .

Chuck . I do not know but have a bad feeling as to his sudden departure with no apparent reason . I hope is is alive and well .


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Im in occasional contact with both of the members in question. Both seem to be doing well


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Often, lately, this forum appears to be an old ladies knitting society. There are a few who feel compelled to chime in on every thread, often with multiple posts (and sometimes complete sentences) but mostly just PC feel good platitudes and group think.*

*Life is often raucous, kerfluffles will erupt and vanilla pudding isn't always on the menu - deal with it. Nattering hand wringers who think this slingshot forum should be sterile safe space and isolated from the dynamic currents and flow of life are delusional. Geez, we're a group of sphere chuckers, no one's using nerf balls. Maintain civility, sure, but keep it real.*


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah come on Guys... Chillax!

I pretty much am always entertained by new and unique designs... but it's been a while though... I pretty much love to watch other people's shooting videos (except for those who post the same BS, boring shots day after day, and sometimes several times a day)... I do enjoy the banter of those who are enthusiastic about our sport... I find the science, simplicity and potential of the slingshot interesting as well... and I do enjoy the occasional incitement to argue...

But, personally I think quite a few on here spend far far to much time online and not enough time outside actually shooting and or making slingshots... It's like they're more in love with their own words than they are with the actual doing.... Someone once said it's like we're in an old ladies knitting circle, but I tend to disagree, because at the end of the day, the old ladies will have at least created something... whereas the majority of the time online leads to nothing more than more time spent online and no objective ever really completed.

I've been an "active" member of this forum for a smidge over 7 years, having an average post rate of about 1 a day.... which means some days I post a few comments, thoughts, maybe a video if I think it's interesting and different enough from others I've posted... whereas other days I may or may not even log on... to busy with all the other things going on in life, and that includes being outside and actually using my slingshots.... And that is what I wish on all members... go out and shoot, build, invent, create... then if something seems like it will be interesting enough to share with your friends... POST IT!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Ah come on Guys... Chillax!
> 
> I pretty much am always entertained by new and unique designs... but it's been a while though... I pretty much love to watch other people's shooting videos (except for those who post the same BS, boring shots day after day, and sometimes several times a day)... I do enjoy the banter of those who are enthusiastic about our sport... I find the science, simplicity and potential of the slingshot interesting as well... and I do enjoy the occasional incitement to argue...
> 
> ...


Well said!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah... Seen 'Real' - also seen the bloodhounds round up 'Real' and take them down like a bunny... more than once. They all left after that. So how real is real???


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys, this is all old hat. This trend of people coming and going....

Some folks are here for a couple months some for a couple years, but there are very, very few who maintain the enthusiasm for forum~ing for years on end. When you talk about new and old just know that the same rotation and flow of characters and awesome folks has taken place all along. How severe these changes seem can depend on when you joined and the natural ebb and flow of the forum, but it's nothing new.

Peace slingers, Go out and shoot....and know that most of us that aren't around are still doing the same.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so this the annual thread of where people talk about past members, b-hurt updates, drama and a member or two gets banned along the way?

as a member here, for a few years now, ive seen them come, go and get banned. personally, ive been threatened with banishment, reported for offensive post and opinions.

i dont post much on here like i used to, i dont feel totally welcomed on here like i used to feel, its about 50/50.

so now ill just post an occasional comment and mostly just lurk around and let y'all go at it.

well, thats my 2 1/2 cents worth and contribution to this thread.

("I'll give you my slingshot when you pry it from my cold, dead hands!")


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

I am not a very active member on here but quite a few know me from fb and I gotta say it's just too political on the forum for me. That being said I still take breaks from fb too. I couldn't agree with Bill more when he said go outside and shoot something. I really enjoyed ssotm but again politics got in the way of that. Even I have had people on here call my slingshots shelf queens and they don't even know me. Really guys it's just a fork that flings steel how much is there that can really be said. For those of you on here all the time I challenge you to not log on for a week and just concentrate on your shooting. If you can't do it your not a real shooter your just an internet warrior.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

J3553 said:


> I am not a very active member on here but quite a few know me from fb and I gotta say it's just too political on the forum for me. That being said I still take breaks from fb too. I couldn't agree with Bill more when he said go outside and shoot something. I really enjoyed ssotm but again politics got in the way of that. Even I have had people on here call my slingshots shelf queens and they don't even know me. Really guys it's just a fork that flings steel how much is there that can really be said. For those of you on here all the time I challenge you to not log on for a week and just concentrate on your shooting. If you can't do it your not a real shooter your just an internet warrior.


See you in a week tough guy!! Hahahaha


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys,

I am shutting this thread down. We want to maintain a friendly and open atmosphere on this site. This is quite the opposite of that.

Aaron


----------

